# Assertive K9 Corona, Ca



## Srdl9886 (Oct 1, 2012)

My boy, Bear goes to in board training tomorrow for 5 weeks!  im so anxious i couldn't sleep! I know this is for his own good and i hope the 5 weeks flies by!















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Bear is what, around four months old? Why do you think this will be good for Bear? I'm sure you posted looking for reassurance, but I never get why people feel they need to send a pup away. A pup's attention span is so short, not sure what the trainer will be doing with Bear all day. Formal training should only be a few minutes a day. I don't know anything about this trainer, he may be wonderful and really give the dogs he works with a rich and rewarding experience but why send him away? 

Did you look into puppy/basic obedience classes for you to attend WITH Bear? Nothing magic that the trainer will be doing with Bear that you can't learn to do yourself with a good class and a good instructor.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

That place is near me. And I looked up the link, says its all positive reinforcement. But either way, I don't understand what they can do in that amount of time that you can't learn to do? Why not take a class WITH your dog with them? Build your bond, learn how to work with your dog, instead of paying someone else to do it? Your going to miss out of 5 weeks of bonding time. I would never send my dog away to anyone for training.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I did it and I'd do it all over again. One of the best things I could have done for my dog and I at that time. Everyone's situation is different.


----------



## Srdl9886 (Oct 1, 2012)

ThaNks for the feedback. I think this is the best for my situation right now. I said goodbye to my boy an hour and a half ago, and i terribly miss him already!









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I couldn't do it. I'd rather work hard and see my own hard work pay off... plus, can't imagine putting my boy in somebody else's hands.

I'm sure time will fly for you.


----------



## azangel (Apr 8, 2014)

Srdl9886, you've made a very good choice. They are the best trainers in So Cal. Money and time well spent. I know first hand


----------



## azangel (Apr 8, 2014)

Capone22 said:


> That place is near me. And I looked up the link, says its all positive reinforcement. But either way, I don't understand what they can do in that amount of time that you can't learn to do? Why not take a class WITH your dog with them? Build your bond, learn how to work with your dog, instead of paying someone else to do it? Your going to miss out of 5 weeks of bonding time. I would never send my dog away to anyone for training.


You are correct Capone, they do use nothing but positive reinforcement. There is Never any aggressive training.


----------



## azangel (Apr 8, 2014)

*Just ask*



Srdl9886 said:


> ThaNks for the feedback. I think this is the best for my situation right now. I said goodbye to my boy an hour and a half ago, and i terribly miss him already!
> View attachment 22527
> 
> 
> ...


They will send you updates and pictures if you ask. They are very good at that.


----------

